# I go for walks now alone



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I guess it's considered a triumph that i now go for walks outside the on my own at night, it's really refreshing because there is nobody around and it's really peaceful, especially since it's been pretty rainy outside. I feel more independent now doing this. Does anyone else enjoy night-walking?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes I used to do this alot when I had a dog to walk with me. Congratulations btw. :banana


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes, I enjoy it very much, but am too, how shall I put it...coward, to do it. :b

Congratulations! That definitely is a triumph! :yay :clap


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks It's a true breathe of fresh air, and it really surpresses depression and anxiety symptoms, i just feel great.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I enjoy my walks as well... and any exercise can really be good for the anxiety


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Congratulations Melusine !! Yeah, Good Job! :banana 

I like walking at night too, its hot here in FLA during the day. 

8)


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks you guys!


----------



## myshell (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep I love it too. I've been thinking lately as I make progress on this SA healing path, there are so many things I love doing and always have loved that I sadly had considered were symptoms of SA and avoiding people. I've fortunately now started doing them with a new awareness that they are not because of SA but because they are for me and things I love that help me feel balanced....eg walking at night is beautiful, preferring small quiet gatherings to large loud parties, talking one on one with a trusted friend I love, having a whole day not saying a word to anyone, doing creative quiet things around the house, enjoying nature simply on my own, etc.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks myshell, that's exactly how I feel.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks, that would be fun too!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Melusine said:


> I guess it's considered a triumph that i now go for walks outside the on my own at night, it's really refreshing because there is nobody around and it's really peaceful, especially since it's been pretty rainy outside. I feel more independent now doing this. Does anyone else enjoy night-walking?


I do all of my exercise at night - I run 15-20mi/week - sometimes as late at 11:30pm like on Fridays. I run around my city, too. I don't have to worry about people shouting, honking their horns, or :duck throwing water bottles at me (which did happen once!).

Melusine -> that's still three boogies! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I do it sometimes.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks Argo and Milleniumman! Milleniumman, i'm glad you're okay on your running


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations! Be careful being alone at night though (not to stir up your fear or anxiety).

I have found walking right about 10 am is great because the neighborhood is quiet and everyone is at work! Very little traffic in our developments, and most people are gone for the day.

But great for you!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks Christiem, I know about safety and all, I live in a very safe place though, mostly old folks, lol. Thanks for your concern!


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Melusine said:


> :thanks Christiem, I know about safety and all, I live in a very safe place though, mostly old folks, lol. Thanks for your concern!


Thats funny, my neighborhood is mostly retirees as well!! :lol


----------

